# Arm & Waist Size



## transcend2007 (Sep 4, 2012)

List your current arm size along with waist along with your goal.

I'm at 16.25" arms with a 35" waist.

I am looking to get to 18" arms with 32" waist.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 4, 2012)

17in arms, and a 35-36in waist.

19-20in arms, with a 32-33 waist would be prime sexxyness!!


----------



## JOMO (Sep 4, 2012)

17.25" arms, 36" waist.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 4, 2012)

16" Arms 33" waist can wear 32's but they are too tight pretty much everywhere.... 34's are loose in the waist and fit snugly everywhere else. It's hard as hell to find 33s. 

17", 32" waist would be fine with me... I expect to see it in June or July of '13

5'10 190


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 4, 2012)

I have 16.5" fatceps and 36ish on the jeans.

Want 18's with a 32-34 waist with 18 in calves and cannonball delts with a huge trapezius. I like the thicker waisted powerful look.


----------



## DF (Sep 4, 2012)

18.5" Arms 36" waist


----------



## ccpro (Sep 4, 2012)

17.25" arms, snug 34" waist, down from 38"...

Would love 19" GUNS....booya!!!!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 5, 2012)

16.25'' arms 31'' waist


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 5, 2012)

Current 18.25 waist 33

Goal: Sittin on dubs waist 35-36


----------



## Rip (Sep 5, 2012)

16" arms and wear 32" jeans


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 5, 2012)

17 1/2" arms and 34" waist


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2012)

Waist 32 with 16" guns.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

My arms currently  20.2 inches  my goal close to 22inches as i can get

My waist currently is 38in,and i want it around 36,


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> My arms currently  20.2 inches  my goal close to 22inches as i can get
> 
> My waist currently is 38in,and i want it around 36,



I've seen cannons on an aircraft carrier smaller than you're arms.
You have a license for them babies?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Milo said:


> I've seen cannons on an aircraft carrier smaller than you're arms.
> You have a license for them babies?


lol Milo....i dont know how i ever got them,being my height,doubtful they will get any bigger


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 5, 2012)

Some serious guns, no doubt.

I find it interesting most want bigger.  I'll be very happy with my 18's....


----------



## amore169 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have 19"1/2" with a 34" waist. I try to buy the baggy ones cause if I get the regulars jeans I need to use 38 or 40's. I usually buy size 34 by 34 569 levis cause I know they'll fit me. I want to hit 20's this year.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> Some serious guns, no doubt.
> 
> I find it interesting most want bigger.  I'll be very happy with my 18's....


i think its just an ego thing lol,not with me though



amore169 said:


> I have 19"1/2" with a 34" waist. I try to buy the baggy ones cause if I get the regulars jeans I need to use 38 or 40's. I usually buy size 34 by 34 569 levis cause I know they'll fit me. I want to hit 20's this year.


you got some big guns to man,mine dont look 20.2 cause my arms are so long,but they put a tape to them and thy measured up


----------



## amore169 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank u Bullseye, I'm 5'10" and about 255 pounds. For being that heavy they should be a little bigger, but what can u do. You are a beast, by being so tall you look very impressive! Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

amore169 said:


> Thank u Bullseye, I'm 5'10" and about 255 pounds. For being that heavy they should be a little bigger, but what can u do. You are a beast, by being so tall you look very impressive! Keep up the good work my friend.


hell brother you are a monster to lol,5'10 255!!!! buddy i appreciate it alot,means alot to an ld guy who will be 46 this saturday lol,my arms have always been my strong point,i could get them to grow and,my chest lags,legs are chicken legs lol,i took some new pic's last friday after i got back from the doctor,i weighed for the first time since i was off 2 weeks with that migraine,i missed 2 shots,but im pretty satisfied,i weighed 284,doct told me that,well Mr Doyle you arent fat for your size,but if you would lose about 20-25 lbs you would still be big

And i told him,heck man you dont know how long it took me to get to this weight lol,the good thing was he a weight lifter to,so we hit it off


----------



## Cashout (Sep 5, 2012)

17.25 inch arms and 28 inch waist


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cashout.....are you an alien from outer space?  Or, is it you've not allow sugar into you body since birth....lol?


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2012)

Cashout said:


> 17.25 inch arms and 28 inch waist



Winnah winnah, chikin dinnah!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2012)

16.5 
31.5


will be at 17 and 31 even once i things get back on track.  ive been working out like 3 days a wk for 5-6 wks now due to other things in life


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm 16.25 waist 35 I would like to be 19 with a 31 inch waist


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2012)

Cashout said:


> 17.25 inch arms and 28 inch waist



Great job ! Sick stats:0


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 5, 2012)

16.75 ARMS
36-38 waist

7.5 cock


----------



## Get Some (Sep 5, 2012)

17 arms, 36 waist
6'2" 250 lbs

very poor stats for someone my size and what I used to be. I was once 4% BF at 240lbs.... I have no desire to ever be that low again, but 240lbs at 8% BF would be very nice  Likely gonna cut down to 215 and gain the extra 25 slowly over a year or so


----------



## ccpro (Sep 6, 2012)

darksidesix said:


> 16.75 arms
> 36-38 waist
> 
> 7.5 cock



lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperP (Sep 7, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Current 18.25 waist 33




My stats too!


----------



## fognozzle (Sep 7, 2012)

15.75 arms and 34 in waist..

Scrawny ass for 6'4'' and 205
Was 230 two yrs ago but about 24% bf

Goal is 18 guns and still 34 in waist at about 225-230


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 8, 2012)

fognozzle said:


> 15.75 arms and 34 in waist..
> 
> Scrawny ass for 6'4'' and 205
> was 230 two yrs ago but about 24% bf
> ...



its hell on us tall guys!!


----------



## curls (Sep 11, 2012)

6'2"
17 inch arms    goal 18.5
35 waist           goal 33 waist


----------



## gfunky (Sep 11, 2012)

17 5/8" arms  37" waist
232  5'10.5"

Would like 

18.5" arms and 34" waist


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> My arms currently  20.2 inches  my goal close to 22inches as i can get
> 
> My waist currently is 38in,and i want it around 36,



Good god.. those are not guns, more like canons.

I'm at 17.25 with 36in waist


----------



## theminister (Sep 12, 2012)

17 arms 30/32 inch waist


----------



## bigmike33 (Sep 12, 2012)

im right at 20in and 36in waist not to bad for 6'2 245 i guess... would like to be 22' with 32 waist


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 13, 2012)

bigmike33 said:


> im right at 20in and 36in waist not to bad for 6'2 245 i guess... would like to be 22' with 32 waist


yea you big fucker!!! lol


----------



## bigmike33 (Sep 13, 2012)

lol.. wish i felt big...


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 14, 2012)

20.5" and 31" waist at  6-2 @257. But only 3" on the pee pee...lol


----------



## BigFella (Sep 14, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> its hell on us tall guys!!


Yeah, we haven't got a chance against Cashout!


----------



## Rip (Sep 14, 2012)

For my. Height and the length of my Ams, I'm proportioned just right. I wouldn't. Look right with much bigger arms. I only want lean muscle. I know women with bigger arms than me. LOL


----------



## Rip (Sep 15, 2012)

This was taken 12 years ago, before I ever took anything other than supplements I bought over-the-counter. BTW, the photographer didn't know what he was doing with lighting and he ended up blocking out my traps, some of my lats, my right armpit, etc. 
View attachment 332



Rip said:


> 16" arms and wear 32" jeans


----------

